# Potassium nitrate for removing stumps



## mikewhite85 (Nov 30, 2010)

So I actually have a couple jobs right now that involve removing stumps on steep hills where a stump grinder cannot reach. I would love to buy an alpine magnum but cannot afford it at the moment.

If I was to drill holes and pour potassium nitrate would I need to mix the chemical first with water? What is the best way to do this? I have heard it is preferable to cover the stumps with chips or even a thick garbage bag to contain the moisture so it rots faster.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0T61Q4YNSGHE66GWTEZ7

Seems to be the best deal I can find. I assume the "Stump Not" stuff from Bailey's is essentially the same thing. Certainly not the quickest way to remove a stump but my clients are merely concerned about them not sprouting up again.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 30, 2010)

Mike, what kind of tree stumps?
Jeff


----------



## mikewhite85 (Nov 30, 2010)

At one job they are eucs and the other has oleanders. The one with the eucs is a very steep hill, right underneath the Hollywood sign


----------



## lfnh (Nov 30, 2010)

mikewhite85 said:


> At one job they are eucs and the other has oleanders. The one with the eucs is a very steep hill, right underneath the Hollywood sign



Hmmmm, gotta few ideas.....

best keep'em to myself.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 30, 2010)

You can buy a carbide blade made for a ms200t cheap. Cut it low and poison it. Sometimes I see old stumps with X's cut on them. The way to do it is make a fresh base cut and flood the thing with round-up. It get's sucked in so fast you can see it. You could always let them know to call you if they see any sprouting. No charge. Take over their worries.
Jeff


----------



## ronnyb (Nov 30, 2010)

Garlon or Tordon will definitely keep them from regrowing. RoundUp Pro painted on at full strength works pretty good also.


----------



## mikewhite85 (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks. That is a good idea.


----------

